
Facebook will let users livestream self-harm, leaked documents show - bartkappenburg
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/may/21/facebook-users-livestream-self-harm-leaked-documents
======
tekromancr
The headline makes it sound so sinister and profit seeking!

TFA actually says that the actions that Facebook's strategy is based on
consultations with organizations who prevent suicide for a living.

~~~
neilalexander
If anything, what's alarming about this more than anything is that Facebook
are now becoming the first responder. The concern is what happens when people
start to trust that Facebook will do good in situations like this and then
fail to do so for some reason or other.

~~~
seangrant
You're speaking like "Facebook" is its own entity. The first responders will
be the friends of the victim who clicked on their video feed. How could the
software itself understand what is and isn't self harm?

~~~
neilalexander
I'm speaking like "Facebook" as an organisation.

